# same room snake and bird?



## desam90 (Dec 18, 2013)

Anyone here have experience with it? Is it fine so long they dont see eachother?
Not fine?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

What kind of snake? My corn lives in the same room as my birds (my living room) but they can't see him, and are way too big to be prey anyway. It would be different if he were a boa or equivalent.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

All my animals (excluding the cats and rabbits) in my sig live in the same room and they don't show any obvious signs of distress. I have a little old finch and am planning to get a parrot. My finch is up quite high so I'm not sure if she notices the snakes on the other side of the room, the new bird(s) will be up high also. I think it would depend on the bird as an individual tbh and if they can't see each other I don't see a problem


----------



## ShayneColbert (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a macaw and royal python living in the same room . They can see each other but don't seem to show any interest to each other. My snake probably wishes my macaw would shut up though.


----------

